# Más obras en Lima: Construirán viaducto Paseo de la República-México-Manco Capac



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

o sea que va a ser aereo, que loco se va a ver...


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

uy ke buenas obras hacen por alla... Pero dice que es elevado verdad...algo asi como los segundos pisos de la cd. de mexico.?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha no lo se, deberias mostrarnos una foto para saber a lo que te refieres...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

VIRUS said:


> uy ke buenas obras hacen por alla... Pero dice que es elevado verdad...algo asi como los segundos pisos de la cd. de mexico.?


Bueno, los segundos pisos de Mexico son mas grandes de hecho, esta es solo una rampa que tambien sera aerea.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Son rampas elevadas, en Mexico las autopistas estan elevadas por completo por la falta de espacio verdad?


----------



## limited (Oct 10, 2004)

Solo apenas, el segundo piso del periferico es una autopista de 6 carriles que se extiende algo asi como 8 km y en planes de expansion con otros viaductos que tambien necesitan un segundo piso por falta de planeacion urbana (originalmente) y falta de espacio.

Son las unicas fotos que pude conseguir:


----------



## limited (Oct 10, 2004)

Por cierto que bueno que los Limeños esten contentos con su alcalde... con como aca en Mexico


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Buenas fotos Limited.


----------

